# The Responsibility of a Christian



## desertjim (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi All, I just joined the forum and am looking forward to exchanges here.

I just read this in the Confession: "Good works are only such as God hath commanded in his Holy Word, and not such as without the warrant thereof are devised by men out of blind zeal, or upon any pretence of good intentions". 
( Micah 6:8; Hebrews 13:21; Matthew 15:9; Isaiah 29:13 )

After more than sixty years as a Christian and a good background in the word, the church.......oh yes, and the world, I have just recently found
that we can almost describe our responsibilities as a Christian in three words: Abide in Christ.

Allow me to explain what I mean by that and I will listen to anything you have to say about it. Abiding in Christ, I believe, consists of the following:

1. Obedience - but how do we know what obedience is?
2. Reading His Word (included in Obedience)
3. Communing with Him (included in Obedience)
4. Assembling with fellow Christians (Included in Obedience).

Actually, having listed these, our responsibility to Christ and others, can be summed up in Obedience. However, we then must further explain obedience, etc, etc, etc. None of us are at the same level of spiritual 

The church(es) has become so "busy" doing "the works of man" very little gets done of God's work.

I really don't know much that needs to be added to the point I quoted from the confession.

How I really learned and came to my conclusion was through the preaching/reminder that without Him we can do nothing; we must be totally surrendered to God. IF THAT IS THE CASE, WE NEEDN'T BE CONCERNED ABOUT WHAT WE SHOULD DO OR NOT DO! Think on it!

May I add, as did Paul, I am a chief sinner. I made the remark that I probably need to surrender 75 times each day. My pastor said "that isn't enough times for me". I don't think we can surrender and STAY surrendered. If you can, then God bless you! But I find that as soon as I get out of God's will, I need to consciously recognize that (by the HS) and surrender again......over and over and over and over. Hopefully each day I will have to surrender, not less, but a less number of times. It's all about Christ.............and my relationship with Him. It's mot about me, it's not about you and it's not about the church.

Anyway, folks, that is where I am in my Christian walk right now and I thank God that he revealed that to me after all these years of dos and don't and cans and can'ts.

Thirty or more years ago there was an adage that went: "Let go and let God". I didn't agree with it then. Maybe because I didn't know how it was meant. But, today, I can use that same saying, knowing and understanding what is meant by it when I say it. My understanding of it takes nothing away from God and adds nothing to His work. It means that I should just "stay out of the way" and obey.


Easier said than done? Not if God is doing it!

In His Service,

Jim


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello Jim and welcome to the Puritan Board!


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jun 25, 2012)

Welcome Jim.

What you have shared resonates with me in that often we may think we are "doing" service for God when we have not first humbled ourselves before Him and sought His leading in our lives. For me it has a lot to do with forsaking sin and simply obeying, especially in the difficult areas of my life. And yes, I have to do this over and over again. Like the weeds in my flower bed, the flesh keeps rearing its ugly head.


----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

